# How much of each cognitive function do YOU think you have?



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Its something like Ti>(the the Ne and Ni are about the same)>Fe>Te>Fi>Si>Se. 

A percentage really isn't going to mean too much more, when the length of the test can change exactly what that is anyway.


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

This is probably very skewed but based on a functions test a while back, and what I read of each function, this seems to be the order of my functions:

Ni > Ne (both seem to be strong)
Fi > Fe (huge gap between these)
Te > Ti (I think)
Se > Si (still a bit confused on these)

So: Ni > Fi > Te > Se, with Ti and Ne mixed in somehow or other.
Si and Fe are my weakest, assuming I understand the S's well enough.


----------



## apathy ends the world (Nov 25, 2009)

Hm...

Lately it seems like this:

Ne - 95
Fi - 90
Ti - 85
Si - 75
Ni - 65
Fe - 50
Te - 20
Se - 0

I put zero for Se, because for a while I honestly couldn't figure out what I was missing from the list. Haha.


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

In order of least resistance:

Ni/Fe - continual
Ne - frequent
Se/Fi - occasional
Ti/Te - ignored
Si - forgotten

In the order of what my functions are supposed to be:

Ni - continual
Fe - continual
Ti - ignored
Se - occasional
Ne - frequent
Fi - occasional
Te - ignored
Si - forgotten


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Of course, it varies, and in rating on a scale from 1 to 100, are we rating frequency of use, relative dominance or priority, refinement/development, or what? I'll have to assume some kind of combination of the above, so here it goes:
Fi - 85-100 (Automatic, present even when I don't realize it's factoring in)
Ne - 90-100
Ti - 30-60 (Turns on a lot for school stuff - good in anthropology/linguistics, philosophy, etc.)
Ni - 30-50 (Goes undetected, my childhood dominant function)
Si - 10-40
Te - 30-70
Se - 0-35
Fe - 0-30


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

Ti and Ne, reign.
Ni and Fe, follow.
Si and Fi, sustain.
Te and Se, are hollow.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

AirMarionette said:


> Ti and Ne, reign.
> Ni and Fe, follow.
> Si and Fi, sustain.
> Te and Se, are hollow.


That post causes me to want to have sex with you.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

On a scale from 1 to 100

Te (needs most improvement)
Ti 80
Fe 50
Fi 80
Se moderate
Si moderate
Ne 50
Ni 90 (dominant)


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

AirMarionette said:


> Ti and Ne, reign.
> Ni and Fe, follow.
> Si and Fi, sustain.
> Te and Se, are hollow.


Does this apply objectively too xD


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm just gonna take a stab at this....
Ne - 98
Ni - 86
Ti - 96
Te - 90
Se - 70
Si - 72
Fe - 45
Fi - 53


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Ti: 90
Ne: 80
Si: 70
Te: 55
Fi: 50
Ni: 40
Fe: 25
Se: 15

I don't have the best idea of those I ranked in the middle. I have strong Ti and Ne and fairly strong Si. I'm also weak on Fe and Se. Its the Ni/Fi/Te I have most trouble assigning a number to.

Fi is one of those difficult ones. According to function theory and assuming my INTP self-typing is correct, Fi should be my 8th demonic function. Yet I identify somewhat with Fi and scored high on it on one of the function tests. I'm confused, so I just assigned it a 50 for now.

I know I'm pretty weak in the Fe department, yet I'm very sensitive to it. Especially regarding how others use it.


----------



## TheYellow (Oct 28, 2010)

Always subject to change-

Ne:80
Fi:75
Fe:60
Se:55
Ni:50
Ti:45
Te:40
Si:10


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Si > Ti > Fi > Ni
Ne > Te > Fe > Se

That's what I think. 

Not gonna bother adding numbers to it. 
Not gonna bother mixing what's extraverted and what's introverted.

Now let's see what that would make me.

1. ISTJ over ISFJ
2. INTP over ISTP
3. INFP over ISFP
4. INTJ over INFJ


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Ti - 95
Ni - 90
Fi - 70
Ni - 60
Te - 50
Si - 40
Fe - 30
Se - 20


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

I changed my mind.

In the order of use:
Ni & Fe - continuous
Se, Ne, & Fi - occasional
Ti, Te, & Si - rare

In the supposed order of my functions:
Ni - continuous
Fe - continuous
Ti - rare
Se - occasional
Ne - occasional
Fi - occasional
Te - rare
Si - rare

That makes me very NFJ and very not T or SFJ.


----------



## clear moon (Feb 7, 2010)

Taking a wild guess...
Ne - 95
Ti - 75
Fi - 75
Si - 65
Te - 40
Fe - 10
Se - 5


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

bottes said:


> Taking a wild guess...
> Ne - 95
> Ti - 75
> Fi - 75
> ...


...but you don't identify as ENxP?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm changing my answer...:

Ne--> 100
Ti--> 94
Ni-->86
Fe-->79
Si-->60
Te-->50
Fi-->20
Se--> 1

This is just very general. And I don't really understand Se too well, but based on what I have read, I'm convinced I don't have much of it at all...


----------



## clear moon (Feb 7, 2010)

Random Ness said:


> ...but you don't identify as ENxP?


I'm very confused about this myself, haha... on cognitive functions tests, Ne always surpasses Fi and Ti by a longshot. Despite that I'm generally a very private and reserved person (at least in real life), I don't really like talking, hate it when the spotlight is on me - I'm pretty sure I'm an introvert. Without regard to the cognitive functions I type myself as INxP because I identify with "quiet, don't like large social groups, need time alone to recharge" introversion traits... this is a stupid question but how does having dominant Ne (looking for meaning, "what if", finding patterns, whatever else...) relate to extroversion (seeking activity, being energized by groups of people, enjoying attention)? Does someone with a dominant extroverted function need to be... social and stuff? Sorry, I'm definitely missing something... I usually score high on Ni too, I forgot to write it but I'd give it 70. I am quite sure I'm not dom Ni, though. I think the Ne just parties quietly inside my head... sorry for this blathering... haha


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Heh, I thought I posted here before.

*Fi: 88* (used a lot, very strong; could sometimes be mistaken for Fe)
*Ne: 76* (this one gets pushed to the side a lot by Te; when it asserts itself, it's quite useful)
*Te: 71* (used well enough, often takes Ne over, but it's not uber)
*Si: 59* (more unconscious than anything, to the point where it should probably be below Ni and Ti)
*Ni: 57* (developed in high school. Not strong enough to be mistaken for INFJness, but used well enough to be handy. I rely on it sometimes and half the time it fails)
*Ti: 56 *(takes a bit of effort to use and I have to use it deliberately, but it performs well enough. Fi+Ne probably combines to look like Ti sometimes)
*Se: 25 *(gaaaah, crap use. I have the need to be hands-on and experience new things from Se, but _every other trait_ is not in me)
*Fe: 17* (...Noooo.)


----------

